# I am feeling down



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys hope u are holding on there..I was to a proctolog check this last thursday, this is actually the first time I needed to explain from what I suffer and I never talked about it (openly) with a doc becasue they never wanted to listen.. so I made the check it was so embarrassing that now I feel like really in depression mode and it seems very hard this time, because all the memories like coming back to me.. and I think how on earth I will go to the doc and tell him again the problem or to other doc.. I wish I was a normal person, I want my life back..I came to this protolog doc because I knew she will give me a check that I think can find what the hell is wrong with me.. but I did it in "a way no way".I don't know how to get over the shame, it keels me I feel very sad..Just health all


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm really sorry- but could you please clarify what a protolog is?


----------



## ghettoblaster (Jan 28, 2008)

I know how you feel. Work, school, and social life is not the same as it is for "everybody else". I really wanna be normal too, but i know its not gonna happen. I suffer from colitis, everytime i loook in the toilet there is blood. I cant wait till my antibiotics kick in so i can rid myself of this problem.


----------



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey, I think everyone can understand what you are going threw. Its hard having to deal with IBS in everyday life, expecally talking about it will other people. I know i was the same way, but eventually i wanted to find out what it was, so i had to get over my fear of talking about it. Once you open up about what symptons your having and get over that fear, you will feel a lot better and the doctors will be able to diagnosis you easier. I know this condition can be depressing seeing it effects just about every aspect of your life. Trust me you are not alone when you feel this way. Thats what this site is for, to find other people with the same condition as you and being able to talk to people who understand how you feel. I get depressed to about how my ibs effects my life. I mean i go to college, live in a dorm, work and i get down about things quite often because everywhere i go i have to worry about things. But then i will come on here and see that i am not alone and there are people to talk to who are having the same experiences as you are. Hope things get better for youBest of luckJalana


----------

